# best sleeping arrangement for preemies



## vermeil

Hello!

My little miracle is still probably 2-3 weeks from coming home. But since his sudden arrival took us by surprise, and with the very stressful last few weeks, I have nothing ready. I have some clothes (cute preemie outfits) that he doesn`t even get to wear yet - and that`s it.

Sooo now that he`s stable and I finally have time to breathe, Ive started thinking of sleeping arrangements. What`s best for these little guys? With the number of infections he`s had, and the apnee/bradys I want what`s best for him obviously.

What do you ladies recommend? There are so many options. Moise type basket? baby bed? shoe box? (well he would fit in it right now =p ) This is our first so I have no idea where to start :blush:


----------



## 25weeker

I was exactly the same. At a ward round the doctor said she will be home in 2-3 weeks and I though oh my goodness I don't have anything bought. The 3 big things I prioritised was something to sleep, car seat so I could take her home and a pram. I also made sure I had nappies, cream etc.

I bought a crib for her to sleep in rather than a Moses basket but think it is a personal choice. My little girl has been home 3 months now and I still haven't done her nursery as she is in our room. I have decided to wait until she is going into a cot so I can get matching furniture!


----------



## embojet

We had a moses basket. She slept in it until she was 8 months old! It was handy as it was easy to move around, e.g. we had it in the same room as us in the day, and next to us at night. So glad your LO is coming home soon, I remember how exciting it is! x


----------



## Agiboma

vermeil i have no advice and will also be lost when Micah is due to come home but, i just wanted to say congrats on this very special homecoming:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## AP

:rofl: shoe box methinks.....

No seriously, we too used a moses basket - it will last for aaaaaaaagggggeeeessss! Although at first alex hted the moses basket and would only sleep in the carrycot part of her pram - but same thing really (shame she didnt realise, what a diva!)a


----------



## vermeil

sb22 said:


> :rofl: shoe box methinks.....
> 
> No seriously, we too used a moses basket - it will last for aaaaaaaagggggeeeessss! Although at first alex hted the moses basket and would only sleep in the carrycot part of her pram - but same thing really (shame she didnt realise, what a diva!)a

hahaha good point! It WILL last quite a while. 

Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

my sons were in their baskets until they were over 6 months because they were so tiny. One thing we did as paranoid prem parents was to buy a baby monitor with a breathing sensor. It's kind of hard watching a heart rate monitor attached to your child going crazy and then bring them home without panicking. We wanted to bring the machine home with us. Short of that though, the baby monitor has sensor pads that go under his mattress and the monitor has an alarm so that if it can't sense him breathing for 30 seconds it goes crazy. I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## vermeil

Ha yes a monitor does sound reassuring. After months of hating those dreadful beeping machines I don't think I could go without them now, even for a minute :dohh:

Where did you find such monitors?


----------



## 25weeker

I use the angelcare sound and movement monitor. Tommee tippee also have one which got good reviews x


----------

